# alcohol



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

So what is everyones drinking like?

I drink almost everyday to different degrees. I try not get wasted, because being hung over is impossible.

But I usually have drinks in the early afternoon, and then just have scattered drinks throughout the day. It kinda takes away the 'feeling' of DP, although consciously I know that I'm still DP'd.

My depression has been getting a lot more full on as well--I don't see the point in living, especially when I know I'm nothing more than a genetic template, no different from a template born 20000 years ago, and the only 'I' that exists can only be explained only in relation to my era, the language I was taught, background etc. I know if I were to time travel to 2000 years ago, and live in those times, I wouldn't be able to exist as I am now--because there is nothing eternal about our sense of self--We cannot understand selves without our era/time period. This why there is the baby boomers, gen x, gen y etc--because you are created by the period you were born in. I also sometimes get scared that everything can be explained by a neurological reaction including, vision, hearing, touching, smelling, memories. Which means the totality of the human experience can be explained through neurological patterns so what does it matter if I live in this world, or a matrix world, or a dream world, or if I'm just a brain in a vat.

Etc.

So alcohol gets rid of these concerns. I should also mention, that most of my DP can be categorized by severe existential thinking--so I don't feel as if objects are not real, but I myself am essentially nothing. I get the feeling that most people who recover from DP are the ones who smoked pot, or dropped acid or something and so for them its temporary. Is this a safe assumption (in terms of generalizing--I know there might be a few who get it for a protracted period but whatevz )? The others who get it from anxiety and a predisposition to philosophical thinking are the ones who are kinda screwed. (I've been studying philosophy for three years and anxiety since I can remember)

Peace


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I drank friday and saturday night. Before DP I was always drinking every friday and saturday with my friends. I did drink quite a bit last night but I am cutting back quite a bit. So usually now I only have a couple beers on fridays and saturdays, and the occasional beer during the week.

But If I were you I wouldn't be drinking everyday. Yes your depression WILL worsen if you continue to drink like that.

You need to find an alternative way of feeling better from something other than alcohol.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

brianjones said:


> So what is everyones drinking like?
> 
> I drink almost everyday to different degrees. I try not get wasted, because being hung over is impossible.
> 
> ...


Hey, I drink everyday too. About 6-9 pints. It`s crazy, I know, but it gives me a break from my condition. I don`t think it`s worth it but I do it anyway. I feel very bad the day after but after an hour after getting up I feel better and ready to drink.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

More the one or two a day is setting yourself up for dependancy, that's gonna really bit you in the ass later..…you don't want to be dealing with addiction on top of this , not to mention other health problems……


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> More the one or two a day is setting yourself up for dependancy, that's gonna really bit you in the ass later..&#8230;you don't want to be dealing with addiction on top of this , not to mention other health problems&#8230;&#8230;


Yes, but I`ll take my chances. It`s the only relief I have. I`m not planning to do this for the rest of my life but that`s what all addicted say...


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

There are several non addictive medications you could try for anxiety, but if you're going to stay with the drinking, atleast get live unction tests once in a while..


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I got pretty drunk last night


----------



## Danny9417 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm completely the opposite when I drink if anything I feel worse, I worry more about what im doing and makes me more disorientated , weird


----------



## hippiebrian (Nov 25, 2011)

I used booze to deal with both the childhood issues and, now I'm realizing, the d.p. My suggestion? Don't do it, it just makes for more issues on top of the ones you've already got. I made it through okay, but went through hell to do it. I'd rather have a deep episode lasting weeks than to go back to alcohol. Trust me, sometimes I think I'm going psycotic now, but with the buzz added on, it was worse. I take that back, because in reality booze worked for me while I was drunk, it was the next day that the dp would get worse, and the fear of losing it totally was unbearable. These days I can usually talk myself out of it (make myself believe that it's temporary and I'm not falling into the hole) but with a hangover I couldn't.

Hope you can find better ways of dealing with this!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I am getting absolutely black out drunk tonight... jk. I'm going to have a couple drinks tonight, not getting drunk.


----------

